# tips and tricks for saving $



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

ok i will start.....back when i started out painting i worked for a co. that hardly ever cleaned out roller covers ,it was a normal practice if you had to change a color you would grab another cover no matter how much paint you spread with it. Well i thought this was just so much $ being tossed away i decided if i ever went on my own i would never let that much $ get wasted
i now can make a single cover last for as much as a year or two years in some cases with daily use
the trick to this is never cut paint out of a roller with a five in one and before you use a new roller for the first time rinse it with water and from that point on NEVER let it get dry again......we keep our rollers in a bucket of water all the time after we clean them
the best an fastest way i have found to clean a roller that is loaded with paint is high pressure water from a garden hose, just leave the roller attached to the roll pole hold it low to the ground and get it spinning fast until all the paint is spun out of it and you have clean water. It takes about 5 mins to do a 3/4 nap roller this way...then put it in a bucket of clean water dont let it set in the truck dont leave it in the sun get it in water right away, thats the main thing. No matter how good you think you cleaned it, all rollers will have a small amount of paint in them and when that dries,the roller will hold less paint and thats what leeds to its premature death
keep in mind that you have to change the water in the bucket a couple times a week cause it will stink real bad if you dont and in the cold months you have take it inside so it dont freeze
hope i saved someone a few bucks
please post your time and or money saving idea


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

This thread about roller covers is from not too long ago:http://www.painttalk.com/f2/toss-not-toss-question-15482/


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Hound please read the heading, its not meant to be about roller covers....tips and tricks for saving $, but thx I will read that thread


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

wills fresh coat said:


> Hound please read the heading, its not meant to be about roller covers....tips and tricks for saving $, but thx I will read that thread


Oh I read the heading - just thought the info from that thread was pertinent to your post about saving $ in that some view washing covers as cost effective while others think it costs too much in time to do so. In that context, tossing covers _might_ be considered a tip to actually save money.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Oh I read the heading - just thought the info from that thread was pertinent to your post about saving $ in that some view washing covers as cost effective while others think it costs too much in time to do so. In that context, tossing covers _might_ be considered a tip to actually save money.


Oil yes latex no...unless you get the dollar store naps,but they cost more cause all you do is pick the nap that falls out off the wall


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

wills fresh coat said:


> Oil yes latex no...unless you get the dollar store naps,but they cost more cause all you do is pick the nap that falls out off the wall


lol - yeah, definately not a tip for saving money.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I would say organization of your tools is a money saver. How many man hours a year do you waist looking for something? How many times did you purchase something because you though you lost it, only to find it later?

Pat


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I use 18 &14 inch rollers as much as possible. (time is money) Also use Valley Pro Products liners for the wide boy buckets, pull them and toss in the trash. Don't have to wash or pay somebody to wash the bucket. 

Use the same ceiling paints all the time, no confusion on what got used where and save by buying in bulk.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> I would say organization of your tools is a money saver. How many man hours a year do you waist looking for something? How many times did you purchase something because you though you lost it, only to find it later?
> 
> Pat


That's a hard habit for me to kick, I get 4-5 jobs going at once and it's mass confusion....if I had a dollar for every razor knife I have bought over the years I could of retired long ago....


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wouldn't roller sleeves be considered a direct cost along with labor and paint materials applied to a job, and shouldn't they be charged to the customer's project as well?

In other words, Labor and rented equipment "time", along with material "quantities" are depleting. Unlike the tools necessary for applying the product (e.g. roller frames, sprayers or brushes) a roller sleeve is no more valuable then a rag in that it can provide an essential part on a painting project but are subject to rapid depletion like the paint materials we apply to walls. We wouldn't keep cleaning rags to use on other jobs because it would be a waste of time. We simply through them away.

I can understand cleaning rollers if there was a general consensus that the older they get (2 years is a long time!) the better quality finish they provide. Then maybe I would agree that the time spent and the money saved (still don't understand this if it's a direct cost towards the project) is worth it.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

CApainter said:


> Wouldn't roller sleeves be considered a direct cost along with labor and paint materials applied to a job, and shouldn't they be charged to the customer's project as well?
> 
> In other words, Labor and rented equipment "time", along with material "quantities" are depleting. Unlike the tools necessary for applying the product (e.g. roller frames, sprayers or brushes) a roller sleeve is no more valuable then a rag in that it can provide an essential part on a painting project but are subject to rapid depletion like the paint materials we apply to walls. We wouldn't keep cleaning rags to use on other jobs because it would be a waste of time. We simply through them away.
> 
> I can understand cleaning rollers if there was a general consensus that the older they get (2 years is a long time!) the better quality finish they provide. Then maybe I would agree that the time spent and the money saved (still don't understand this if it's a direct cost towards the project) is worth it.


I just see it as $ in my pocket when I reuse a cover,it may only be $5-$10 bucks per job but It adds up over the course of a year....do you clean brushes or throw them away after each job? I try to milk them for all I can too. As far as rags go, I use micro fiber, when I get a load of about 50 that's dirty I throw them in the washer and dryer


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

My experience is when you leave a roller cover soaking for any period of time it delaminates from the core.

Could you tell us what roller covers you paint with and soak for up to 2 years that don't fall apart.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

They get charged to the job, some get cleaned, some don't. They get cleaned if I do it, I'm not paying someone to do it. 

How do you eat an elephant? One bite at a time. Every penny I save adds up.
I do this kinda stuff at home too. I repaired my washing machine last month rather than buy a new one. (second time) Am sewing the buttons on my work pants sometime this weekend rather than trash them. It's a mindset, frugality has invaded my life.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I make my whites out of old white bed sheets with a pattern on a sewing machine and wear tees inside out when they are to full of paint..... ha ha!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

robladd said:


> My experience is when you leave a roller cover soaking for any period of time it delaminates from the core.
> 
> Could you tell us what roller covers you paint with and soak for up to 2 years that don't fall apart.


Wooster super fab, never had one come apart yet, although the last time I bought covers was back in 03 or 04 so the new ones may be made different I'm not sure but it will probably be another 3 to 4 years before I need to buy more halves or 3/4s, the 18s I have will last another 10 to 15 yrs


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I make my whites out of old white bed sheets with a pattern on a sewing machine and wear tees inside out when they are to full of paint..... ha ha!


Great idea room you are the man...:thumbsup:, if I wore whites I would try that


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> Great idea room you are the man...:thumbsup:, if I wore whites I would try that


They're pocketless! HaHa... I was JK.

I just wait til SW has them on sale for 15 bucks and get 10 pair at a time when I travel to Halifax.

I have been implimenting OOTB this year trying to be way more effecient. So far so good. Just need to find people.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Also I am ordering my next batch of teeshirts and hats from Winnipeg.... Really good pricing.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I think I save the most money by not taking on bad jobs.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Being really choosy about the customers I will work for.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

How long does it take to wash a roller proper?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I would say about 5 minutes or so.

Pat


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I wash out roller covers sometimes. I know at my house I am on city water not a well, so it costs me money in water. I can't see running the hose for 5 minutes as saving money. It probably costs more to wash my car at home than at a carwash.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I would say about 5 minutes or so.
> 
> Pat


A cover is maybe 5 bucks. I'd like to think my time is worth more than $60 per hour.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We have had condo residents concerned about the cost of the water we use to power wash a condo. If you have a 4 gpm pump running for 4 hours, and the full 4 gpm is going through the tip (doubtful) then it would cost some where around $2.30 or so for the water.

We also had someone complain about using water to clean up brushes with a hose. One of my employees calculated how long the hose was used, gpm flow, and cost per gallon and offered the owner the $0.11 the calculation yielded. She did accept the money.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

DeanV said:


> We have had condo residents concerned about the cost of the water we use to power wash a condo. If you have a 4 gpm pump running for 4 hours, and the full 4 gpm is going through the tip (doubtful) then it would cost some where around $2.30 or so for the water.
> 
> We also had someone complain about using water to clean up brushes with a hose. One of my employees calculated how long the hose was used, gpm flow, and cost per gallon and offered the owner the $0.11 the calculation yielded. She did accept the money.


That is one cheap beotch


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> A cover is maybe 5 bucks. I'd like to think my time is worth more than $60 per hour.


I mostly use the lambskin ones. They run about 10 - 12 bucks a piece. They also seem to get better after a wash or two. All other rollers I toss.

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Lamb skin washes out much faster than a woven cover also.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just want to add, the rollers only get washed once I'm finished with the color. In between the two they get soaked in the paint. 

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> I do this kinda stuff at home too. I repaired my washing machine last month rather than buy a new one.


I do this with appliances as well. Most appliances like the washer, dryer, stove, fridge are easy fixes with cheap parts. If it was really old though I would replace it. 



DeanV said:


> We have had condo residents concerned about the cost of the water we use to power wash a condo. If you have a 4 gpm pump running for 4 hours, and the full 4 gpm is going through the tip (doubtful) then it would cost some where around $2.30 or so for the water.
> 
> We also had someone complain about using water to clean up brushes with a hose. One of my employees calculated how long the hose was used, gpm flow, and cost per gallon and offered the owner the $0.11 the calculation yielded. She did accept the money.


I have run into those types before too. I usually will offer them better than the few cents that was used though. 

I was doing this smaller NC job and there was a problem with the power at the pole, of course it was a spray day and so I went next door and asked to plug into the neighbors exterior outlet, threw him a 10 bucks for a few hours of sprayer use told him lunch was on me.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Rolling textured walls or ceilings allow for different storage practices between uses. Textured ceilings, I wouldn't care if the sleeve was old as dirt so long as it held paint and didn't have hard spots. Try using a year old nap on some freshly plastered walls, level 5 as they say. Not worth the time or energy of a 5 dollar sleeve. If you're rocking a 3/4 nap for a year, it's likely a 3/8 by the time you're done with it. To each, his own. It's just not how I roll.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I mostly use the lambskin ones. They run about 10 - 12 bucks a piece. They also seem to get better after a wash or two. All other rollers I toss.
> 
> Pat


Exactly how I operate.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> I mostly use the lambskin ones. They run about 10 - 12 bucks a piece. They also seem to get better after a wash or two. All other rollers I toss.
> 
> Pat





Schmidt & Co. said:


> Exactly how I operate.


Me three. 

You have three 12-15 dollar covers in the paint and you are not saving money at the end of the day by tossing them. Cheap covers or covers for oil get tossed as do brushes.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

It might save money. But i just dont like the hassle. If i used lamb everyday i probably would.

Its just icky


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> How long does it take to wash a roller proper?


If you use a spinner a few minutes.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> I mostly use the lambskin ones. They run about 10 - 12 bucks a piece. They also seem to get better after a wash or two. All other rollers I toss.
> 
> Pat


 Pretty much the same here as well Pat.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> I mostly use the lambskin ones. They run about 10 - 12 bucks a piece. They also seem to get better after a wash or two. All other rollers I toss.
> 
> Pat


Same here, its not a cost factor rather than useing the tool properly. The 1st use is the breaking in period, its best on its 2nd and 3rd use, then tossed. 

3 bucket wash system, cleaned in 5-10 min.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Not knocking the solo-ist here but I couldnt see investing the time and money into lambskin covers and watching my guys clean them. It would drive me nuts in watching money fly out the window. On top of the time wasted in cleaning them there is also the fact that there is a chance that they would not get cleaned 100% and cause issue on the next use or be ruined and have wasted time. 

How about all of that waste water? You guys just dump that in the bushes or are you guys spinning them out in your customer's toilets?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Not knocking the solo-ist here but I couldnt see investing the time and money into lambskin covers and watching my guys clean them. It would drive me nuts in watching money fly out the window. On top of the time wasted in cleaning them there is also the fact that there is a chance that they would not get cleaned 100% and cause issue on the next use or be ruined and have wasted time.
> 
> How about all of that waste water? You guys just dump that in the bushes or are you guys spinning them out in your customer's toilets?


Look, we can go on and on about this and sidetrack the op.

It boils down to priorities, if you value your time you toss them, if you value saving the money, you reuse them


It's not right or wrong, just preference.

For what it is worth, when I had 3 employees it did drive me crazy to have them clean rollers. It got done when I got home.


----------



## danpaints (Feb 16, 2012)

FatherandSonPainting said:


> Being really choosy about the customers I will work for.


Indeed


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> Look, we can go on and on about this and sidetrack the op.
> 
> It boils down to priorities, if you value your time you toss them, if you value saving the money, you reuse them
> 
> ...


The op is about saving money and while on the surface something as simple as washing cover sounds like you are saving in material costs I am trying to prove that in fact the wasted time in labor in cleaning them is more costly. 

Even if you choose to wash them on your "own" time at home it is still a loss.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> The op is about saving money and while on the surface something as simple as washing cover sounds like you are saving in material costs I am trying to prove that in fact the wasted time in labor in cleaning them is more costly.
> 
> Even if you choose to wash them on your "own" time at home it is still a loss.


And that's your opinion ,but I think most would disagree with you....If on my own time if I can wash a bunch of covers instead of watching tv I saved $, plain and simple.....just send me 50 dirty covers with those brushes neps....:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

wills fresh coat said:


> And that's your opinion ,but I think most would disagree with you....If on my own time if I can wash a bunch of covers instead of watching tv I saved $, plain and simple.....just send me 50 dirty covers with those brushes neps....:thumbsup:


And that time is still worth something. 

PM me your addy. Brushes should be in tomorrow.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

researchhound said:


> This thread about roller covers is from not too long ago:http://www.painttalk.com/f2/toss-not-toss-question-15482/





wills fresh coat said:


> Hound please read the heading, its not meant to be about roller covers....tips and tricks for saving $, but thx I will read that thread


Posts #2 and 3. :laughing:
Poor naive guy.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> The op is about saving money and while on the surface something as simple as washing cover sounds like you are saving in material costs I am trying to prove that in fact the wasted time in labor in cleaning them is more costly.
> 
> Even if you choose to wash them on your "own" time at home it is still a loss.


We are going have to agree to disagree. Nothing we type at each other is going to change our minds.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Not knocking the solo-ist here but I couldnt see investing the time and money into lambskin covers and watching my guys clean them. It would drive me nuts in watching money fly out the window. On top of the time wasted in cleaning them there is also the fact that there is a chance that they would not get cleaned 100% and cause issue on the next use or be ruined and have wasted time.
> 
> How about all of that waste water? You guys just dump that in the bushes or are you guys spinning them out in your customer's toilets?


I see it as just a part of the clean up process. Not much different than watching your guys put a customers house back together while making trips back and forth carrying drops and putting ladders back on the van.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> And that time is still worth something.


What do you figure your hourly rate for sleeping is. And do you charge it to your current customer.

That time is still worth something.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

oldpaintdoc said:


> What do you figure your hourly rate for sleeping is. And do you charge it to your current customer.
> 
> That time is still worth something.


Only if I do it on the job (rated at full 100% if on their couch, at 87% if in my truck out in front of their house).


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Only if I do it on the job (rated at full 100% if on their couch, at 87% if in my truck out in front of their house).


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> How long does it take to wash a roller proper?


 2 to 3 min to the max with the roller cleaning system that I bought some yrs. back that actually washes them and spins them dry for instant color change if needed.This has saved me an x amount of dollars in the past and I also when I reuse the next customer buys it and so on and so on.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

oldpaintdoc said:


> What do you figure your hourly rate for sleeping is. And do you charge it to your current customer.
> 
> That time is still worth something.


Ridiculous. Cleaning tools on or off site is time spend on that job. I wouldn't ask my guys to clean roller covers at home on their own time. 

If you want to make an argument try to make sense.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I should know better. This is the same group that cries poverty every time a manufacturer has a price increase. 

At least I got closer to 10k.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Only if I do it on the job (rated at full 100% if on their couch, at 87% if in my truck out in front of their house).


:w00t: :laughing::laughing:

Just what I needed after rolling all day. That's funny!​


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

DeanV said:


> We have had condo residents concerned about the cost of the water we use to power wash a condo. If you have a 4 gpm pump running for 4 hours, and the full 4 gpm is going through the tip (doubtful) then it would cost some where around $2.30 or so for the water.
> 
> We also had someone complain about using water to clean up brushes with a hose. One of my employees calculated how long the hose was used, gpm flow, and cost per gallon and offered the owner the $0.11 the calculation yielded. She did accept the money.


 Thats crazy!I run into that kinda stuff also.Not long ago I was cleaning a brush at customer house in there utility sink and they happened to have a septic tank system and she swore the paint from my brush would stop up her septic system.To convince her otherwise I contacted a plumber friend of mine and had him explain it to her.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I should know better. This is the same group that cries poverty every time a manufacturer has a price increase.
> 
> At least I got closer to 10k.


No reason to generalize. 

I was trained to wash covers and I just keep doing it. These covers http://www.painttalk.com/f2/2-1-4-roller-covers-frames-16101/ are a hassle to track down and I will not throw them away unless they are shot. Like I said earlier if it is a cheap cover or was in oil it is tossed, I treat brushes the same way these days.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> And that time is still worth something.
> 
> PM me your addy. Brushes should be in tomorrow.



Quote:
Originally Posted by NEPS.US 
Ok. 

Straight up on who wins.
that works, 
send them to
will gustaitus
8907 chesapeake ave
balt md 21219


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> No reason to generalize.
> 
> I was trained to wash covers and I just keep doing it. These covers http://www.painttalk.com/f2/2-1-4-roller-covers-frames-16101/ are a hassle to track down and I will not throw them away unless they are shot. Like I said earlier if it is a cheap cover or was in oil it is tossed, I treat brushes the same way these days.



Some tools are disposable and are treated and accounted for as such.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> No reason to generalize.
> 
> I was trained to wash covers and I just keep doing it. These covers http://www.painttalk.com/f2/2-1-4-roller-covers-frames-16101/ are a hassle to track down and I will not throw them away unless they are shot. Like I said earlier if it is a cheap cover or was in oil it is tossed, I treat brushes the same way these days.


I use these alot also..if you need some I can pass on the info


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

mudbone said:


> 2 to 3 min to the max with the roller cleaning system that I bought some yrs. back that actually washes them and spins them dry for instant color change if needed.This has saved me an x amount of dollars in the past and I also when I reuse the next customer buys it and so on and so on.


I'd like to see a link to that if you find the time.

I use one of those tubes that looks like a bong (do they call them that?) and it works ok. I can clean brushes while water is running through it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Some tools are disposable and are treated and accounted for as such.


I fully understand that and agree with you. 



wills fresh coat said:


> I use these alot also..if you need some I can pass on the info


Yeah do that. I buy them 12 or 24 at a time of the lambs wool. I found another distributor but am always looking for more.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> Some tools are disposable and are treated and accounted for as such.


I feel that tape,paper and plastic are disposable......brushes, rollers, drops, tips and ladders are not............neps you can throw away anything you want buddy it's your co. and you can run it anyway you like, I was not programmed that way :thumbsup:


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I fully understand that and agree with you.
> 
> 
> Yeah do that. I buy them 12 or 24 at a time of the lambs wool. I found another distributor but am always looking for more.


The ones I get are not lambs wool...is that ok?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> I was not programmed that way :thumbsup:


 
You obviously have yet to be programmed to march in lockstep the Paint Talk way. Be vary wary my friend.

Resistance is futile. :whistling2:


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

bikerboy said:


> You obviously have yet to be programmed to march in lockstep the Paint Talk way. Be vary wary my friend.
> 
> Resistance is futile. :whistling2:


I always like to swim upstream....and I am a nonconformist, so my days here may very well be numbered in pt, but I will be fine


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Just curious. Anyone actually ever use one of these? Couldn't find a price - their website says to call for a quote which usually tells me they're not cheap. Gotta like the name though...


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> I always like to swim upstream....and I am a nonconformist, so my days here may very well be numbered in pt, but I will be fine


:wallbash:

You must be my brother from another mother. I always seem to zig when others zag.

:wallbash:

It takes a lot more then going against the tide to get booted.

:wallbash:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Just curious. Anyone actually ever use one of these? Couldn't find a price - their website says to call for a quote which usually tells me they're not cheap. Gotta like the name though...Putzmeister Strobber WAW roller cleaning system - YouTube


 
That thing looks pretty cool, but the name Putzmeister?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

wills fresh coat said:


> I always like to swim upstream....and I am a nonconformist, so my days here may very well be numbered in pt, but I will be fine


we DO encourage differing opinions and even nonconformity, however, the mods do require that respect for fellow PT'ers is maintained during those exchanges of different opinions, perceptions, and facts. 

It would be SOOOOO boring if we were all purple.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with tossing the sleeves and nothing wrong with washing them out. I have no set policy. Obviously, the lambswool sleeves get washed out to a point and when they get older I may use them in Bin or something and toss them. Some synthetic sleeves get tossed and others get rinsed out and soaked over night and spun in the morning and are as good as new. Other times it just isn't worth the trouble depending on the product, color, situation, etc. I don't think it has to be one way or the other fellas.... whatever works and it most profitable for you in a given situation is probably the best approach.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Just curious. Anyone actually ever use one of these? Couldn't find a price - their website says to call for a quote which usually tells me they're not cheap. Gotta like the name though...Putzmeister Strobber WAW roller cleaning system - YouTube


Wow, it's German made, it's got to be super expensive and I gotta have it....since I'm the only one that cleans covers here I think you guys should all pitch in and buy me one....wait I got a better idea, I can wait for the pats to lose another Super Bowl and get neps to buy it............:thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

wills fresh coat said:


> I feel that tape,paper and plastic are disposable......brushes, rollers, drops, tips and ladders are not............neps you can throw away anything you want buddy it's your co. and you can run it anyway you like, I was not programmed that way :thumbsup:


All of those are disposable at some point. All have different lifespans.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

:


bikerboy said:


> That thing looks pretty cool, but the name Putzmeister?


I'd like to have one just so I could say things like, "Hey, wanna see my Putzmeister?"


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> You obviously have yet to be programmed to march in lockstep the Paint Talk way. Be vary wary my friend.
> 
> Resistance is futile. :whistling2:


Poor little Dale. Always the victim.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Poor little Dale. Always the victim.


No sympathy needed, I never feel that way. But thanks for thinking of me. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> No sympathy needed, I never feel that way. But thanks for thinking of me. :thumbsup:


Hahaha. Never feel that way? Ive never seen anyone come here and cry so much. Hahahahaha.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Hahaha. Never feel that way? Ive never seen anyone come here and cry so much. Hahahahaha.


 
At least I'm helping you get to 10,000.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> At least I'm helping you get to 10,000.


Thank you.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Thank you.


I gotta hug for you too big boy! :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

And a big sloppy kiss.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> The ones I get are not lambs wool...is that ok?


Yeah send me the info I normall use the lambs because I like the finish and they wash faster but the synthetics are good to have around too. 



bikerboy said:


> It takes a lot more then going against the tide to get booted.


Most of the time, sometimes we go for the continuity of the forum. 



NEPS.US said:


> All of those are disposable at some point. All have different lifespans.


Yes they are. Most things rarely last for ever and could be considered disposable. 

I see nothing wrong with tossing covers I do it with many synthetics. I also see nothing wrong with washing them if that is what you do. I threw away probably 17 brushes away last year that were normally not considered throw aways but I judged the cost of the brushes to the cost of solvent cleaning and off they went. It is a matter of making a decision. I could care less if people toss brushes or rollers as it has no impact on my day to day.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

i always find the roller cover debate interesting. I use almost exclusively ProDooz covers and we ususually toss them once we are done with a job. I used to use lambswool, but stopped years ago. I felt we got a better finish with the ProDooz. I was never a fan of the superfabs, too much shedding for me. We will used superfabs for backrolling primed on NC projects, but that is it.

Roller covers jsut seem like one of those classic "what works for one, does not work for another" categories for some reason.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> i always find the roller cover debate interesting. I use almost exclusively ProDooz covers and we ususually toss them once we are done with a job. I used to use lambswool, but stopped years ago. I felt we got a better finish with the ProDooz. I was never a fan of the superfabs, too much shedding for me. We will used superfabs for backrolling primed on NC projects, but that is it.
> 
> Roller covers jsut seem like one of those classic "what works for one, does not work for another" categories for some reason.


I am surprised so many long time members got involves seeing how we have all had this conversation before.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I am surprised so many long time members got involves seeing how we have all had this conversation before.


Trying to get the count up.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

maybe we will get it right this time and can finally tackle brushes once and for all.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Whats your most valuable resource?
Some think it's money and will spen all their time doing things that make them feel they are saving.

I agree with Michael douglas in wall street 2 that time is the most valuable. You only have so much before you're gone. 

I choose not to spend time washing rollers at the end of the day, moving 5 gallon sloshing buckets around, etc.

If it gets you off, thats cool. 

I'd rather hang out with my son or read about a stupid debate on painttalk.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Trying to get the count up.


You are almost there. I threw you a thanks to keep you the highest thanked member of PT



DeanV said:


> maybe we will get it right this time and can finally tackle brushes once and for all.


That would be like music to Wolf's ears. 



TJ Paint said:


> I'd rather hang out with my son or read about a stupid debate on painttalk.


Sounds like you are on to something


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I'd rather hang out with my son or read about a stupid debate on painttalk.


Or, you coulda' chimed in on the 08 thread that was just necro'd. :yes:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> You are almost there. I threw you a thanks to keep you the highest thanked member of PT


:thumbsup: Got to have that one by a bunch by now. I like to go out on top.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

One thing we do to save money is melt crayons. My son got the really cool crayon melter. It takes all the old crayons and melts them together to get some really cool multi color crayons. I'm working on a variation of a paint one.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> Ridiculous. Cleaning tools on or off site is time spend on that job. I wouldn't ask my guys to clean roller covers at home on their own time.
> 
> If you want to make an argument try to make sense.


It is making sense.

To you TIME IS MONEY.

Get it figured out my foolish friend.

Ya can't have both ways.


----------



## Housepaintersottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

I always wash my rollers arter


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

DeanV said:


> i always find the roller cover debate interesting. I use almost exclusively ProDooz covers and we ususually toss them once we are done with a job. I used to use lambswool, but stopped years ago. I felt we got a better finish with the ProDooz. I was never a fan of the superfabs, too much shedding for me. We will used superfabs for backrolling primed on NC projects, but that is it.
> 
> Roller covers jsut seem like one of those classic "what works for one, does not work for another" categories for some reason.


I never meant for this topic to be just about roller covers, I just wanted to try to help with a topic that I thought some of us could maybe add something and some of us that couldn't add anything, maybe could take something away from it.....


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry Will. My fault.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

Me also Will.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Me too Will, I will try to shift the thread from roller covers. 

I recycle paint thinner but these days I try not to use it at all and am finding it less cost effective to clean a brush that has been in oil. Here paint thinner ranges from 7-12 a gallon.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Using impervo oil for a few days? Store the brush in water overnight, tap off the water in the morning and start painting. No mess, no thinner.


I want to work on minimizing trips to the paint store this year, too many trips by far.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Using impervo oil for a few days? Store the brush in water overnight, tap off the water in the morning and start painting. No mess, no thinner.
> 
> 
> I want to work on minimizing trips to the paint store this year, too many trips by far.


Yes extra trips for oversights are a time/money suck. 
What is your plan of attack Dean? More organization? Delivery? Bulk purchases?

Newer people to this biz will often over or under buy and when I went through that period it sucked too.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I recycle paint thinner but these days I try not to use it at all and am finding it less cost effective to clean a brush that has been in oil. Here paint thinner ranges from 7-12 a gallon.


I think I've mentioned before that brushes clean very well in kerosene, diesel fuel, and #2 heating oil.

Not sure which is the best price and easily available for you. I've been in need enough to draw some off my fuel oil tank.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> I think I've mentioned before that brushes clean very well in kerosene, diesel fuel, and #2 heating oil.
> 
> Not sure which is the best price and easily available for you. I've been in need enough to draw some off my fuel oil tank.


Yeah I have used Kerosine before it is a lot cheaper a gallon but honestly it is still easier to just toss a brush since I am only getting into oil occasionally. If I am pricing an oil job the brush is part of the needed materials.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Yeah I have used Kerosine before it is a lot cheaper a gallon but honestly it is still easier to just toss a brush since I am only getting into oil occasionally. If I am pricing an oil job the brush is part of the needed materials.


I hear you, lots of folks do that.

But I look at it this way, if I can charge for the brush and also spend just 5 minutes cleaning it, that's a few dollars in my pocket :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

daArch said:


> I hear you, lots of folks do that.
> 
> But I look at it this way, if I can charge for the brush and also spend just 5 minutes cleaning it, that's a few dollars in my pocket :thumbsup:


Even now, if I have to apply oil, for some unknown reason, I will bring the brush home and clean it in the spinning "station" I have in the basement. 

If you seriously do not use oil often, you can use three 1 gallon buckets to hold the three bath system and leave it in the shop.

(EDIT: For all you newbies out there, this is just proof that even seasoned veterans hit the wrong button at times. I meant to "edit" my last post, not "quote" and respond.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not going to keep mineral spirits in my house like that. It's not worth the savings of 12 bucks for the brush for a job like that. 

I've also found that cleaning an oil brush requires way too much thinner so that it performs well on the next job. 

No thanks. 

Wow Bill, you're one of those guys... quoting himself..:whistling2:


----------



## Housepaintersottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

anyone buy supplies online and know of any good sites?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I know some here do but I stay with my local supplier. For my situation the slightly higher prices are worth the service, support, and referrals I receive from them.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Housepaintersottawa said:


> anyone buy supplies online and know of any good sites?


It is best to buy local so you can do your part to help support small business and keep the money in your area but if you are paying over the going rate there is www.thepaintstore.com or you can email Patrick Miller at [email protected] tell him Sean from painttalk sent you, he can get you most anything but you need to spend a bit as one brush or two covers is not a good enough order to save much. $100.00 + is better.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

researchhound said:


> I know some here do but I stay with my local supplier. For my situation the slightly higher prices are worth the service, support, and referrals I receive from them.


Screw the local supplier, I buy where I can save the most.....the only ones I'm loyal to is my family


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Yeah I have used Kerosine before it is a lot cheaper a gallon but honestly it is still easier to just toss a brush since I am only getting into oil occasionally. If I am pricing an oil job the brush is part of the needed materials.


Blasphemy !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> Screw the local supplier, I buy where I can save the most.....the only ones I'm loyal to is my family


I can understand that but if everyone felt this way only the lowest priced paint job would be working the job. 



NEPS.US said:


> Blasphemy !!!!!!!!!!


Which part the Kerosine or the tossing of a brush?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

researchhound said:


> I know some here do but I stay with my local supplier. For my situation the slightly higher prices are worth the service, support, and referrals I receive from them.


Support your local economy! Shop at mom and pop stores and stay out of the big box stores and the national chains.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

I really am tired of getting hosed by "my local supplier"........you can do as you please


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Can we please get back on topic about washing rollers and chit?

Thank you

Pat


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Housepaintersottawa said:


> anyone buy supplies online and know of any good sites?[/QUOTE
> 
> All of the online stores are in the USA. It's not worth ordering from there. I'm in Ottawa too. Are you keeping busy?


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> I really am tired of getting hosed by "my local supplier"........you can do as you please


 I have an order made out for rollers/brushes and a few other things I use such as metal trays and cages with wooden handles . The order should cost me about 1700.00 with shipping and taxes included and if I was to buy it locally the best I could do would be about 2700 after my discount . That is a 1000.00 bucks saved...that pays for my truck insurance for a year or my golf membership . I don't mind tying up the money if it saves me some over time . I also like the part about the saving on time spent traveling for something you are out of .


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Guess it depends on your situation and the relationship you have with your supplier. Mine takes good care of me and gives me good prices on even the larger items I need. When I recently purchased an 8' step ladder and a ZipWall system, my supplier (a regional company) beat both the SW and the online guys. But, if you feel you're getting screwed then ya gotta do what you feel is best for you and your business.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

playedout6 said:


> I have an order made out for rollers/brushes and a few other things I use such as metal trays and cages with wooden handles . The order should cost me about 1700.00 with shipping and taxes included and if I was to buy it locally the best I could do would be about 2700 after my discount . That is a 1000.00 bucks saved...that pays for my truck insurance for a year or my golf membership . I don't mind tying up the money if it saves me some over time . I also like the part about the saving on time spent traveling for something you are out of .


Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

playedout6 said:


> I have an order made out for rollers/brushes and a few other things I use such as metal trays and cages with wooden handles . The order should cost me about 1700.00 with shipping and taxes included and if I was to buy it locally the best I could do would be about 2700 after my discount . That is a 1000.00 bucks saved...that pays for my truck insurance for a year or my golf membership . I don't mind tying up the money if it saves me some over time . I also like the part about the saving on time spent traveling for something you are out of .


Please post a link to the site


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> Please post a link to the site


 They are a distributor to stores . I have a retail sales tax # which I am assuming gets me in the door and all that is in my area are box stores so they will not be stepping on any toes . They might not even sell the stuff to me but I certainly hope a sizable order can entice them enough . If not I will have to go through my sister who has a convenience store and a storefront which definitely should do the deed for me...although it might cost me a few bucks more ...she is a shrewd girl LOL . Once I find out if they will do this or not...I'll get you a link .

I would have had this done but I have been busy doing my taxes...hopefully in the next few days I can give them a call on it .


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> I really am tired of getting hosed by "my local supplier"........you can do as you please


All I've heard is you're getting hosed by SW. They aren't local dude.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> All I've heard is you're getting hosed by SW. They aren't local dude.


And your point?........dude


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I'm not going to keep mineral spirits in my house like that. It's not worth the savings of 12 bucks for the brush for a job like that.
> 
> I've also found that cleaning an oil brush requires way too much thinner so that it performs well on the next job.
> 
> ...


TJ,

There's so much more to the reasons for cleaning oil brushes than saving $12 a day.

A) We would each be using two brushes per day
B) The three bath system uses minimal thinner
C) Thinner dries out the bristles, thus the kerosene
D) I HATED new brushes, had to break them in.


and when I "keep it in the house like that", the cans are covered. We all talk about "systems" . That's one we had nailed. 

Hell, we would clean our brushes at lunch, and in the summer on exteriors every couple of hours do a quick rinse, comb, and spin. We were pretty finicky about having clean tools.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> And your point?........dude


Oh, lol, my point is just this.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

[quoteld=TJ Paint;293767]Oh, lol, my point is just this.[/quote]

As usual tj you always come through with a post that again has no useful information, just trying to run up your post count?
Sw has bought up all the compition in my area, so I carry my local supplier in my hand...it's an iPad, it has thousands of local suppliers in it. Technology is has changed that and now my local supplier can be any where in the world.....take care dude


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Yes extra trips for oversights are a time/money suck.
> What is your plan of attack Dean? More organization? Delivery? Bulk purchases?
> 
> Newer people to this biz will often over or under buy and when I went through that period it sucked too.


I need to get job foremen to plan ahead better and call in orders by 2:30 or so everyday at look ahead as far as possible. That way I can have paint ready to go out in the morning to each job or have someone pick it up on the way back to the shop. A trip by a painter during the day is a fail, IMHO. also, since pair stores open at 7:30, if they get paint in the morning, they would be late to the jobsite.

I usually estimate fairly close on materials, but it is not exact and I hate having leftover full gallons.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

.....

duplicate


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> As usual tj you always come through with a post that again has no useful information, just trying to run up your post count?
> Sw has bought up all the compition in my area, so I carry my local supplier in my hand...it's an iPad, it has thousands of local suppliers in it. Technology is has changed that and now my local supplier can be any where in the world.....take care dude


Whatever floats your boat. If that entails making your own definitions up on what local is, more power to you. :thumbsup:

I'm sure the Baltimore area only has SW stores. I haven't been there for awhile, but I bet they have a few other companies in your market. But hey, nice shot at a convincing story.

Also, I'm happy that you've contributed with useful stuff like how important it is to negotiate with your suppliers to get the best value from them. Too bad you didn't think about that decades ago. But hey, better than never.

p.s. Ralph Waldo Emerson once said: "To be great is to be misunderstood". 
Thanks for the compliment man.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

wills fresh coat said:


> As usual tj you always come through with a post that again has no useful information, just trying to run up your post count?


LOL 
*putting Will on my favorites list*

Oh yeah...I toss my roller covers.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I was only laughing _with_ you, TJ.

I've learned many things here from you.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

In Ireland I would bulk buy on stuff that I would use fillers thinners cloths etc and def pick up paint no later than day before. Then I charged approx $40 per room for prep supplies masking tape and fillers tray liners etc , more profit on the bulk buy stuff, bulk buy stuff would last me between 4-6 months which is handy when prices increase but sucks when they have a special lol. Right now I am walking down tool isle in home depot whoop whoop ! Just got my Bosch laser measure I'm in a nice place right now!!!!


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

when i got in this chit they call the painting business i realized that the time it took me to clean a roller cover comprable to my billable rate, it was more profitable to spend that time painting and buy a new one. you think your saving yourself money but the time cleaning the damn cover isnt making you any. time=money


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

StripandCaulk said:


> when i got in this chit they call the painting business i realized that the time it took me to clean a roller cover comprable to my billable rate, it was more profitable to spend that time painting and buy a new one. you think your saving yourself money but the time cleaning the damn cover isnt making you any. time=money


Ditto


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I know SW was offering free in home color consulting with a gift card purchased. Seems like you could take advantage of that. Buy a bunch of gift cards, and offer the color consultation to your potential customers, that might help close a sale.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

daArch said:


> TJ,
> 
> There's so much more to the reasons for cleaning oil brushes than saving $12 a day.
> 
> ...


Best to hang oil brushes in a *good* oil mixture, rather than try to wash em out. As they hang, particles of crap will fall out and drop to the bottom of your brush can AND the oil mix keeps the bristles in great shape.:thumbsup:


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

at the end of a day i pull the rag or hot dog rollers off the handle on the can rim and leave in the paint can, fish them out with the point of the handle and they are good to go.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Tips? This one saves us tons of time. Paint pretty much falls out by morning, a quick rinse gets you going. Its just better to keep brushes hanging when possible to keep paint from building up in the heel.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Tips? This one saves us tons of time. Paint pretty much falls out by morning, a quick rinse gets you going. Its just better to keep brushes hanging when possible to keep paint from building up in the heel.


Is that hanging in paint or water?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

ejs said:


> at the end of a day i pull the rag or hot dog rollers off the handle on the can rim and leave in the paint can, fish them out with the point of the handle and they are good to go.


This is a good tip...we do it also. :thumbsup:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

wills fresh coat said:


> Is that hanging in paint or water?


Water. I use the squeeze clamps on the gallon cans too if i'm done with the brush for a while and don't want it to dry out. That is a product of the inherent bending of filaments when leaving brushes sit in paint cans. Although today, some brushes are immune to tips bending.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

wills fresh coat said:


> This is a good tip...we do it also. :thumbsup:


Good photo demo Jack. 
I agree. A good tip that will result in a good tip (sorry - couldn't resist).
Taking good care of your brushes not only improves your work but can help the bottom line.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

One of the benefits of washing roller sleeves is that I never have roller fuzz or hairs left on the wall. 

Every "new" roller will give off fuzz and fiber, I don't care what you use. So to spend the time picking fuzz or sanding roller hair out of your first or worse second coat is any less labor intense then soaking a roller and spinning....


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

matt19422 said:


> One of the benefits of washing roller sleeves is that I never have roller fuzz or hairs left on the wall.
> 
> Every "new" roller will give off fuzz and fiber, I don't care what you use. So to spend the time picking fuzz or sanding roller hair out of your first or worse second coat is any less labor intense then soaking a roller and spinning....


Even though I've rarely had issues when I've forgotten to do so, as a precautionary measure I normally run the vacuum wand over my new covers.


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

bikerboy said:


> I use 18 &14 inch rollers as much as possible. (time is money) Also use Valley Pro Products liners for the wide boy buckets, pull them and toss in the trash. Don't have to wash or pay somebody to wash the bucket.
> 
> Use the same ceiling paints all the time, no confusion on what got used where and save by buying in bulk.


Where do you get you liners from in bulk and how much do you pay per liner?

Cheers


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Also I am ordering my next batch of teeshirts and hats from Winnipeg.... Really good pricing.


Send me details and prices, would you I am doing that next week

Cheets


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

DeanV said:


> Lamb skin washes out much faster than a woven cover also.


I used to have a drill bit that the sleeve fitted onto I had the sleeve clean in no more that a few minutes, with the sleeve spinning in a bucket there was No mess either.'


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Finn said:


> Where do you get you liners from in bulk and how much do you pay per liner?
> 
> Cheers


Sal is a member here, Valley is his company.



Finn said:


> Send me details and prices, would you I am doing that next week
> 
> Cheets


Paint and Hammer may be able to help you out.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

I get to save lots of money by doing my laundry in the motel room rather than the machine. You kind of have to get use to sitting in a tub surrounded by dirty cloths and muddy water.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hilarious.... another 8 page thread on to clean or not to clean a roller...WOW!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

My roller is bigger than your roller. You should really check out my weenie...


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

He he


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

I've often wondered what would happen if I put my roller covers in mrs dawgs' dishwasher. can use low temp wash and rinse


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Hilarious.... another 8 page thread on to clean or not to clean a roller...WOW!


I never meant it to go that way...I was hoping to learn a few pointers


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> I never meant it to go that way...I was hoping to learn a few pointers


ever notice how easy it is to lose control here ?. aint never no way to tell where your thread is gonna go !


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

Best way to not waste $ is to set goals each day for your painters, or they'll blow through profits really fast! Product wise, I use dryfall on stippled ceilings and it's so much cheaper than alkyd ceiling paint!

My next move will be to sell the Ford 7.3L Powerstroke. It needs about 6K in repairs every year now! Argh! I will use my 88 Toyota Landcruiser for a while. Its a turbocharged diesel as well but doesn't break down every november like the Ford did. Lol


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Finn said:


> Send me details and prices, would you I am doing that next week
> 
> Cheets


I sent you a PM.


....thanks Jeff!


I'll start a fresh thread about this soon.....

Yes, my wife and I are about ready to roll out a new and exciting venture providing promotional items. We've teamed up with a woman who is a franchisee owner of one of the biggest promo companies in North America and she is one of the biggest in Winnipeg so our pricing is great and service is excellent. 

Will explain more with better details later in a more appropriate thread, but if anyone is interested in promo items of any kind...PM me.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Finn said:


> Where do you get you liners from in bulk and how much do you pay per liner?
> 
> Cheers


 I like one liners!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> I've often wondered what would happen if I put my roller covers in mrs dawgs' dishwasher. can use low temp wash and rinse


 dawghouse no doubt!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> ever notice how easy it is to lose control here ?. aint never no way to tell where your thread is gonna go !


 This thread needs meds!:yes:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Finn said:


> He he


 You mean wee wee.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

mudbone said:


> I like one liners!


Personally I like em' too. MB reminds me of one of those little dogs that comes in out of nowhere to deliver a nip on your ankle and then is gone. Meanwhile you're lookin' around going WTF?


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Personally I like em' too. MB reminds me of one of those _little dogs_ that comes in out of nowhere to deliver a nip on your ankle and then is gone. Meanwhile you're lookin' around going WTF?


yep, always yappin!:thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> yep, always yappin!:thumbsup:


Welllll... not quite what I was thinking of. More the quick strike strategy he seems to prefer.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Welllll... not quite what I was thinking of. More the quick strike strategy he seems to prefer.


chicken


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Never paint into the wind for wind paint into you.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Never paint into the wind for wind paint into you.


or, don't get into a pissin match with a skunk?


----------



## Painter Chick (Mar 1, 2012)

If you need T shirts try Cheaptees.com you can get Hanes T's for like $3. They are good shirts, check it out!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Nothing to do with painting... 

Not sure about their blades but their commercials are pretty good...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> or, don't get into a pissin match with a skunk?


 Or a chicken!:jester:


----------

